# odio facebook



## lorelai (5 Agosto 2009)

e pure msn.
Le persone, anche quelle che conosci da 15 anni, si mettono a flirtare e scrivere cazzate lusinghiere, giusto perchè sanno che non sto più col mio ragazzo.
All'inizio mi faceva piacere ma, signori, qui c'è chi sta facendo propositi espliciti di tradire la sua ragazza se solo io do segni di interesse (in mancanza, ovviamente, si butta tutto in caciara, del tipo "stavo solo scherzando, bla bla bla").
E sto parlando di giovani uomini piacenti. A due dei quali vorrei anche bene... Ma stanno proprio esagerando!
Se fossi la ragazza di uno di questi, lo prenderei a sberle.
Ma solo io non ho praticamente mai flirtato in anni e anni di storia (a parte un po' l'ultimo periodo, ma eravamo davvero alla frutta, e comunque NON in questo modo)?

Che tristezza infinita.


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> e pure msn.
> Le persone, anche quelle che conosci da 15 anni, si mettono a flirtare e scrivere cazzate lusinghiere, giusto perchè sanno che non sto più col mio ragazzo.
> All'inizio mi faceva piacere ma, signori, qui c'è chi sta facendo propositi espliciti di tradire la sua ragazza se solo io do segni di interesse (in mancanza, ovviamente, si butta tutto in caciara, del tipo "stavo solo scherzando, bla bla bla").
> E sto parlando di giovani uomini piacenti. A due dei quali vorrei anche bene... Ma stanno proprio esagerando!
> ...


 Mi sono iscritto l'altro ieri per curiosità.... volevo vedere come funzionava, sembra simpatico. Mi sto divertendo a cercare i compagni di scuola.


----------



## Old sperella (5 Agosto 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> e pure msn.
> Le persone, anche quelle che conosci da 15 anni, si mettono a flirtare e scrivere cazzate lusinghiere, giusto perchè sanno che non sto più col mio ragazzo.
> All'inizio mi faceva piacere ma, signori, qui c'è chi sta facendo propositi espliciti di tradire la sua ragazza se solo io do segni di interesse (in mancanza, ovviamente, si butta tutto in caciara, del tipo "stavo solo scherzando, bla bla bla").
> E sto parlando di giovani uomini piacenti. A due dei quali vorrei anche bene... Ma stanno proprio esagerando!
> ...


ma se uno vuole flirtare lo fa anche " dal vivo " senza essersi mai iscritto a fb


----------



## Lettrice (5 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi sono iscritto l'altro ieri per curiosità.... volevo vedere come funzionava, sembra simpatico. Mi sto divertendo a cercare i compagni di scuola.


Oh bastardo e non mi contatti?


----------



## Lettrice (5 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma se uno vuole flirtare lo fa anche " dal vivo " senza essersi mai iscritto a fb


Infatti... non capisco come si possa condannare il mezzo e non chi ne usufruisce!

E'come se investissi una persona perche' sono cogliona e dessi la colpa alla macchina! Bah!


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Oh bastardo e non mi contatti?


 veramente ti stavo sminciando questa mattina...


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti... non capisco come si possa condannare il mezzo e non chi ne usufruisce!
> 
> E'come se investissi una persona perche' sono cogliona e dessi la colpa alla macchina! Bah!


 O tagliassi la testa alla vicina casinista e dessi la colpa alla katana...


----------



## Old sperella (5 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti... non capisco come si possa condannare il mezzo e non chi ne usufruisce!


boh , forse perchè è più rapido e lascia tracce visibili


----------



## Old docu (5 Agosto 2009)

anche io odio fessbruut ...

mi hanno bannato tre volte...

la solita solfa italiota 

comitivette chiuse dove 4 rincoglioniti si passano le sbarbine 

oppure depresse che giocano a burraco e ti mandano 1.000 cuori al mese intasandoti la posta...

il web che doveva unire 

oggi divide ... i campanilisti italioti sono i peggiori del mondo e subito ci siamo fatti notare 

il web che era solidarietà ...
oggi pubblicizza feste e festicciole ed alberghi con super sconti ...

il web che doveva far emergere il merito individuale ...
oggi è una marmellata ...
una spiaggia libera ... 
un casino  

e quattro coglioncelli vorrebbero mettere ordine come gli sceriffetti del quartierino ...

ma che cazzo avete fatto voi per il web eh?

per la diffusione della cultura ?
per la crescita delle masse incolte ed ignoranti?
per l'intrattenimento collettivo ...

dove cazzo eravate quando noi ci si faceva il culo?

a studiare come fotterci soldi ...

dagli uomini soldi
dalle donne simple sex  ...

solo questo volete ...

non volete il nostro amore.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi sono iscritto l'altro ieri per curiosità.... volevo vedere come funzionava, sembra simpatico. Mi sto divertendo a cercare i compagni di scuola.


 
disgraziau, e non dici nulla?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> e pure msn.
> Le persone, anche quelle che conosci da 15 anni, si mettono a flirtare e scrivere cazzate lusinghiere, giusto perchè sanno che non sto più col mio ragazzo.
> All'inizio mi faceva piacere ma, signori, qui c'è chi sta facendo propositi espliciti di tradire la sua ragazza se solo io do segni di interesse (in mancanza, ovviamente, si butta tutto in caciara, del tipo "stavo solo scherzando, bla bla bla").
> E sto parlando di giovani uomini piacenti. A due dei quali vorrei anche bene... Ma stanno proprio esagerando!
> ...


comunque facebook, come msn, non sono certo la causa del tradimento (o del tentato). ma solo un mezzo. tra msn, prima icq e irc, chatto da 11 anni, ma non ho mai tradito pur avendone avuto l'occasione. 
insomma... facebook (e simili) non fa l'uomo ladro.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma se uno vuole flirtare lo fa anche " dal vivo " senza essersi mai iscritto a fb





Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti... non capisco come si possa condannare il mezzo e non chi ne usufruisce!
> 
> E'come se investissi una persona perche' sono cogliona e dessi la colpa alla macchina! Bah!


 



moltimodi ha detto:


> O tagliassi la testa alla vicina casinista e dessi la colpa alla katana...


 
ah l'avevate già detto voi?


----------



## Lettrice (5 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> disgraziau, e non dici nulla?


Infatti... appena ho accettato l'amicizi gli ho subito dato del pudescio


----------



## Old sperella (5 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Oh bastardo e non mi contatti?





angelodelmale ha detto:


> disgraziau, e non dici nulla?


come mettere un uomo con le spalle al muro


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2009)

ma dove lo leggo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   non ci capisco nulla


----------



## Old sperella (5 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ah l'avevate già detto voi?


mentre tu sei impegnata in altro noi già si lavora sul forum  sai ?


----------



## Old sperella (5 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma dove lo leggo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















   cosa devi leggere ?


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> come mettere un uomo con le spalle al muro


 sono casteddaie, che ci vuoi fare...


----------



## Lettrice (5 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma dove lo leggo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ceeeh  troppo jolly... ora te ne tolgo l'amicizia in fesibuk


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> cosa devi leggere ?


 L'insulto di quella iena bastarda... vorrei replicare a dovere!


----------



## Old sperella (5 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'insulto di quella iena bastarda... vorrei replicare a dovere!


iniziate bene


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Ceeeh troppo jolly*... ora te ne tolgo l'amicizia in fesibuk








   minchia che espressione dettorina...


----------



## Old sperella (5 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ceeeh  troppo jolly... ora te ne tolgo l'amicizia in fesibuk


----------



## Old sperella (5 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ceeeh  troppo jolly... ora te ne tolgo l'amicizia in fesibuk


OT : ti è rimasto un pelo di accento ?


----------



## Lettrice (5 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> minchia che espressione dettorina...





















La cosa brutta e'che lo usavano ai miei tempi e lo usano tutt'ora


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2009)

Hurràààà!!! Mi ha appena invitato un gruppo di nerds per giocare a Winning Eleven  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    Non capisco come cazzo si creino questi collegamenti, ma è il mio gioco preferito... ora li conoscerò ed il pomeriggio andrò a fare merenda con pane e nutella e a giocare con la play


----------



## Old sperella (5 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La cosa brutta e'che lo usavano ai miei tempi e lo usano tutt'ora


mai più sentita  

	
	
		
		
	


	




invece ho risentito il classico OLIO


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La cosa brutta e'che lo usavano ai miei tempi e lo usano tutt'ora
















 Ai miei tempi si facevano i raid punitivi al dettori... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  mi sa che quello è tramontato...


----------



## Lettrice (5 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> mai più sentita
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu sei piu' esperta di me... devo aver sentito l'ultimo minchione al mondo che dice jolly 

	
	
		
		
	


	





OLIO  non si regge!


----------



## Lettrice (5 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ai miei tempi si facevano i raid punitivi al dettori...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A dire il vero non so neanche quale sia il Dettori 

	
	
		
		
	


	





So che e'il Liceo Classico ma non so esattamente dove sia


----------



## Old sperella (5 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A dire il vero non so neanche quale sia il Dettori
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non è possibile


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Agosto 2009)

docu ha detto:


> anche io odio fessbruut ...
> 
> mi hanno bannato tre volte...
> 
> ...









aiuto...


----------



## Lettrice (5 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> OT : ti è rimasto un pelo di accento ?


Non lo so... qualcuno dice di si altri pensano che sia una straniera che parla italiano 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque credo sia quasi impossibile eliminare l'accento


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> sono casteddaie, che ci vuoi fare...


 
iiiiih  bruttu bastasciu. tui continentaLLi sesi? 

come osi?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non lo so... qualcuno dice di si altri pensano che sia una straniera che parla italiano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche secondo me


----------



## Lettrice (5 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> anche secondo me




Che poi cercando di eliminarne uno rischi di prenderne un altro ed e' pure peggio!


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> iiiiih bruttu bastasciu. tui continentaLLi sesi?
> 
> come osi?


 sono mamoiadino-arburese-crucco-romano! Tutto tranne che casteddaio


----------



## Lettrice (5 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> sono mamoiadino-arburese-crucco-romano! Tutto tranne che casteddaio


Oh pudesciu!


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Oh pudesciu!


 Tu sei le parole che usi, lillona


----------



## Lettrice (5 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tu sei le parole che usi, lillona


Terenzio di che morte vorresti morire?

Ti lascio la scelta perche' siamo stati amici


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> sono mamoiadino-arburese-crucco-romano! Tutto tranne che casteddaio


 
tocca ma bogarì de pressi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che poi cercando di eliminarne uno rischi di prenderne un altro ed e' pure peggio!


o peggio, di fare un misto orrendo


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Terenzio di che morte vorresti morire?
> 
> Ti lascio la scelta perche' siamo stati amici


 scopato fino all'estremo sfinimento...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> scopato fino all'estremo sfinimento...


facebook ti sta già facendo male


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> facebook ti sta già facendo male


 mi ha già stufato... è troppo complicato, mi sa che mi cancello!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> mi ha già stufato... è troppo complicato, mi sa che mi cancello!


 














   di già?


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> di già?


 beh due giorni non sono mica pochi...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> beh due giorni non sono mica pochi...


un curriculum di tutto rispetto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma almeno hai scritto qualcosa in questi giorni?


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> un curriculum di tutto rispetto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nulla... ho solo cercato qualche antico nome (ma ogni volta me ne presenta una marea, come faccio a capire quello giusto...) per la curiosità di vedere che fine hanno fatto certi disgraziati


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> nulla... ho solo cercato qualche antico nome (ma ogni volta me ne presenta una marea, come faccio a capire quello giusto...) per la curiosità di vedere che fine hanno fatto certi disgraziati


 
(dalla foto, se c'è, peschi quello/i che più ti sembra/no e poi guardi la lista degli amici, per vedere se magari ha altri compagni di scuola e/o amici che conosci anche tu... insomma raccogli indizi, e poi capisci chi cazzo è l'assassino e dove e come ha ammazzato 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  .
quindi che ti offendo a fare che poi non rispondi e non dai soddisfazione?


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> (dalla foto, se c'è, peschi quello/i che più ti sembra/no e poi guardi la lista degli amici, per vedere se magari ha altri compagni di scuola e/o amici che conosci anche tu... insomma raccogli indizi, e poi capisci chi cazzo è l'assassino e dove e come ha ammazzato
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















   ho letto e risposto ora!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> nulla... ho solo cercato qualche antico nome (ma ogni volta me ne presenta una marea, come faccio a capire quello giusto...) per la curiosità di vedere che fine hanno fatto certi disgraziati


Mandi un messaggio privato e chiedi se sono loro...
Io ho ritrovato ex alunni che ovviamente non voglio come amici e loro non mi vogliono come amica... semplicemente ogni tanto chiedo o chiedono come va...


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mandi un messaggio privato e chiedi se sono loro...
> Io ho ritrovato ex alunni che ovviamente non voglio come amici e loro non mi vogliono come amica... semplicemente ogni tanto chiedo o chiedono come va...


 Mi sa che ti ho offerto un caffè... quando mi sono iscritto ho trovato una richiesta di amicizia a cui ho risposto, e penso fossi tu.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi sa che ti ho offerto un caffè... quando mi sono iscritto ho trovato una richiesta di amicizia a cui ho risposto, e penso fossi tu.


Non mi avevi riconosciuta?
Sì che ero io!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ma il caffé non me l'hai offerto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...allora era un'altra...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi sa che ti ho offerto un caffè... quando mi sono iscritto ho trovato una richiesta di amicizia a cui ho risposto, e penso fossi tu.


 
oh burdu, e a me non offri niente?


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non mi avevi riconosciuta?
> Sì che ero io!!!
> 
> 
> ...


No eri tu... sono in contatto solo con la iena e l'angioletto, e non l'ho offerto a nessuna di loro.
Avevi ragione sulla Faranda... ora capisco perchè da giovane ti fermava la pula


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No eri tu... sono in contatto solo con la iena e l'angioletto, e *non l'ho offerto a nessuna di loro.*
> Avevi ragione sulla Faranda... ora capisco perchè da giovane ti fermava la pula


reo confesso. che sfacciato 

	
	
		
		
	


	





angiunedda molliamolo subito


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> reo confesso. che sfacciato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 che permalose...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No eri tu... sono in contatto solo con la iena e l'angioletto, e non l'ho offerto a nessuna di loro.
> Avevi ragione sulla Faranda... ora capisco perchè da giovane ti fermava la pula


 Però adesso sono meglio io...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> reo confesso. che sfacciato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Shhhhhhhh non l'ha offerto neanche a me ...crede ma penso non sia stato capace...


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Shhhhhhhh non l'ha offerto neanche a me ...crede ma penso non sia stato capace...


c'è anche un bar in fb?


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però adesso sono meglio io...


 Anche prima... non è che se ti dissoci facendo i nomi dei tuoi compagni, migliori la situazione. Anzi... oltre che assassina, spia per tornaconto personale.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> c'è anche un bar in fb?


 Virtuale...


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2009)

Disattivato... ma dimmi te, se non gli spieghi il motivo non ti lasciano andar via...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Disattivato... ma dimmi te, se non gli spieghi il motivo non ti lasciano andar via...


 Di già?
Volevi solo vedere se assomiglio alla faranda?


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Di già?
> Volevi solo vedere se assomiglio alla faranda?


 No, avrei prima provato a chiederti una tua foto da ragazza...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ero curioso, e volevo vedere se riuscivo a rintracciare qualche vecchia conoscenza... non ci sono riuscito, e forse è meglio così.


----------



## Old sperella (5 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Disattivato... ma dimmi te, se non gli spieghi il motivo non ti lasciano andar via...


sei flash ?


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> sei flash ?


 meglio di jolly...


----------



## Old sperella (5 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> meglio di jolly...








  direi di sì , a patto che non lo sia sempre


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2009)

*pure questo è vero...*



sperella ha detto:


> direi di sì , a patto che non lo sia sempre


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> sei flash ?


un gatto sulla viale marconi sarebbe durato più a lungo


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> un gatto sulla viale marconi sarebbe durato più a lungo








   Lo so... ma tanto so che se una cosa non mi piace a botta calda, non mi piacerà mai...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo so... ma tanto so che se una cosa non mi piace a botta calda, non mi piacerà mai...


 
difatti a me continua a fare cagare fb, però ci sono dei giochini carini, lo uso quasi solo per quello


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> difatti a me continua a fare cagare fb, però ci sono dei giochini carini, lo uso quasi solo per quello


 Ce l'hai sempre la wii?


----------



## Old sperella (5 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> difatti a me continua a fare cagare fb, però ci sono dei giochini carini, lo uso quasi solo per quello


più che altro è abbastanza inutile .
avevi visto il link di quel sito flash games ?


PS : sta per uscire il nuovo pad per xbox360 , le funzioni saranno pazzesche


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ce l'hai sempre la wii?


sì, ho comprato il nuovo pacchetto giochi (wii resort)

l'hai comprato per tua figlia? è bellissimo


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sì, ho comprato il nuovo pacchetto giochi (wii resort)
> 
> l'hai comprato per tua figlia? è bellissimo


Si ogni tanto ci ho giocato assieme a lei al tennis... però a me piacciono certi giochi che sul wii non trovi... preferisco la play!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> più che altro è abbastanza inutile .
> avevi visto il link di quel sito flash games ?
> 
> 
> PS : sta per uscire il nuovo pad per xbox360 , le funzioni saranno pazzesche


 
sì bellissimo, ma non c'è l'arca di noè. il mio cuore sanguina  

	
	
		
		
	


	





p.s. giassò, sto aspettando con ansia l'uscita. sarà mia


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si ogni tanto ci ho giocato assieme a lei al tennis... però a me piacciono certi giochi che sul wii non trovi... preferisco la play!


regalale resort. è spettacolare  

	
	
		
		
	


	





con la play ho giocato solo una volta (a needforspeed credo) e mi ha fatto girare i coglioni, non riuscivo a controllare il mezzo


----------



## Old sperella (5 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si ogni tanto ci ho giocato assieme a lei al tennis... però a me piacciono certi giochi che sul wii non trovi...* preferisco la play!*


la ps3 sta fallendo sai ?


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> la ps3 sta fallendo sai ?


 madai!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Non lo sapevo, se fallisce pure Sony...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> la ps3 sta fallendo sai ?


vabbè anche tu... guarda che certe notizie vanno date con più tatto eh


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> regalale resort. è spettacolare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 di che parla? Stavo pensando di regalarle Dead Space... e giocarmelo io  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Ce l'ho sulla play, ma ammazzare alieni trucidi col telecomando dev'essere troppo figo!


----------



## Old sperella (5 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> madai!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è stato un flop , prezzo troppo altro e prestazioni minori alla concorrenza . Hanno investito troppo e ora sono in crisi , fatta eccezione per il Giappone dove ha comunque venduto . 



angelodelmale ha detto:


> vabbè anche tu... guarda che certe notizie vanno date con più tatto eh


non pensavo gli stesse così a cuore


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> di che parla? Stavo pensando di regalarle Dead Space... e giocarmelo io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ci sono 12 giochi. spe che li avevo elencati a brugola, mo' trovo il post e te li dico


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> è stato un flop , prezzo troppo altro e prestazioni minori alla concorrenza . Hanno investito troppo e ora sono in crisi , fatta eccezione per il Giappone dove ha comunque venduto .
> 
> 
> non pensavo gli stesse così a cuore
























Allora in futuro dovrò passare agli yankees...


----------



## Old sperella (5 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Allora in futuro dovrò passare agli yankees...


eh mi sa di sì , anche perchè molti produttori di giochi che avevano dato l'esclusiva a ps adesso stanno facendo le uscite dedicate ad xbox e wii


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Allora in futuro dovrò passare agli yankees...


mio figlio ha entrambe, preferisce la xbox ...posso chiedergli le motivazioni.


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> eh mi sa di sì , anche perchè molti produttori di giochi che avevano dato l'esclusiva a ps adesso stanno facendo le uscite dedicate ad xbox e wii


Se ripenso a vecchie esclusive, capolavori come final fantasy o metal gear solid...


----------



## Old sperella (5 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se ripenso a vecchie esclusive, capolavori come final fantasy o metal gear solid...


il primo metal gear solid era troppo figo  

	
	
		
		
	


	












FF  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ( escludendo il XII) , il migliore fu il settimo


----------



## Lettrice (5 Agosto 2009)

STAFF butteresti fuori questi Sardi irriverenti?

Sputtanano tutti i threads... guarda non se ne puo'piu'!


----------



## Lettrice (5 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> il primo metal gear solid era troppo figo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il primo Metal Gear e' il mio vero amore 

	
	
		
		
	


	









ma anche Silent Hill mica da ridere


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> il primo metal gear solid era troppo figo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MGS li ho giocati tutti...  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Di FF sto aspettando il XIII da due anni sulla play3... se fallisce la Sony prima che esca faccio harakiri


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il primo Metal Gear e' il mio vero amore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Il secondo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Però la strizza vera è arrivata ora con Dead Space... stanza buia, dolby pro logic... e vivi in un film tra alien e la cosa...


----------



## Old sperella (5 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> MGS li ho giocati tutti...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.gamesblog.it/post/14277/final-fantasy-xiii-nuove-immagini-3


----------



## Old sperella (5 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il primo Metal Gear e' il mio vero amore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma del primo Tomb raider non vogliamo dir nulla ?


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> http://www.gamesblog.it/post/14277/final-fantasy-xiii-nuove-immagini-3








cazzo però... primavera 2010... lo stanno sempre procrastinando, maledetti musi gialli!


----------



## Old sperella (5 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> cazzo però... primavera 2010... lo stanno sempre procrastinando, maledetti musi gialli!


Saresti anche invitante , ma sbavi un pò troppo  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ma sbaglio o di FF ne avevano fatto uno da giocare solo online ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> cazzo però... primavera 2010... lo stanno sempre procrastinando, maledetti musi gialli!


 
che schifo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













ecco l'elenco dei giochi

wakeboard, frisbee, tiro con l'arco, pallacanestro, ping pong, golf, bowling, moto surfing (splendido 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  , canottaggio, ciclismo, sport in quota e chanbara


----------



## Lettrice (5 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma del primo Tomb raider non vogliamo dir nulla ?


Il secondo per me era il piu'figo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Difficilissimo il livello ambientato a Venezia...ho giocato con piacere anche il primo ma il secondo l'ho sfiammato


----------



## Old sperella (5 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il secondo per me era il piu'figo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il secondo era migliore graficamente , però la novità del primo era stata coinvolgente in una maniera unica ! 

Io ora mi sto dedicando agli escape su pc


----------



## Lettrice (5 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> *il secondo era migliore graficamente , però la novità del primo era stata coinvolgente in una maniera unica ! *
> 
> Io ora mi sto dedicando agli escape su pc


Senza dubbio, non credo che nessun altro gioco avra' mai il successo di Tomb Raider 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Senti ma tu conosci un gioco che si chiama Tenchu?


----------



## Old sperella (5 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senza dubbio, non credo che nessun altro gioco avra' mai il successo di Tomb Raider
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no , è nuovo ?


----------



## Lettrice (5 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> no , è nuovo ?


No e' vecchissimo e non so se ne hanno fatto altri... io e un mio amico detto appunto Tenchu, pensiamo di essere tra i pochi ad averlo giocato 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sfortunatamente era in giapponese ma era una figata... un ninja che deve compiere delle missioni... quindi vai tra i tetti senza farti scoprire... fai gli assalti... un po' come MGS (e' precedente MGS)  ma col ninja fighissimo peccato non si capisse un casso!


----------



## Lettrice (5 Agosto 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tenchu

Ho letto qui che l'hanno fatto anche in Italiano... veramente se puoi prenditelo perche' e' veramente figo


----------



## Old sperella (5 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No e' vecchissimo e non so se ne hanno fatto altri... io e un mio amico detto appunto Tenchu, pensiamo di essere tra i pochi ad averlo giocato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma sai quanti giochi non importano e sono fighissimi ? con la modifica al ds ne avevo trovati di fighissimi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




questo non lo conoscevo


----------



## Old Ken_il_Guerriero (5 Agosto 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> e pure msn.
> Le persone, anche quelle che conosci da 15 anni, si mettono a flirtare e scrivere cazzate lusinghiere, giusto perchè sanno che non sto più col mio ragazzo.
> All'inizio mi faceva piacere ma, signori, qui c'è chi sta facendo propositi espliciti di tradire la sua ragazza se solo io do segni di interesse (in mancanza, ovviamente, si butta tutto in caciara, del tipo "stavo solo scherzando, bla bla bla").
> E sto parlando di giovani uomini piacenti. A due dei quali vorrei anche bene... Ma stanno proprio esagerando!
> ...


 Gli uomini son fatti così, si sa.


----------



## Old Ken_il_Guerriero (5 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma sai quanti giochi non importano e sono fighissimi ? con la modifica al ds ne avevo trovati di fighissimi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 C'è anche il mio gioco d'importazione!


----------



## Old docu (6 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> aiuto...



sì ora ne ho un paio di donne che mi rompono ...

con bacini e cuoricini ed abbraccini ....

ma quante storie 

ste donne virtuali ...

prendiamo un caffè insieme e se ne parla meglio ...

ti pare




?

tu intanto ...

non fare troppo la cattivona ...

mi raccomando ...


----------



## Amoremio (6 Agosto 2009)

docu ha detto:


> sì ora ne ho un paio di donne che mi rompono ...
> 
> con bacini e cuoricini ed abbraccini ....
> 
> ...


 































what a broccolator!



ma le donne e i cuoricini cosa c'entravano con l'erudizione delle masse incolte?


comunque l'amico tuo delle labbra fa un po' vampiro.
con questo sole,
quel colorito ......

al lampadato che fa lo sguardo da spogliarellista
non potevi tamponargli un po' il lucido da sudaticcio?


----------



## Old docu (6 Agosto 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma le donne e i cuoricini cosa c'entravano con l'erudizione delle masse incolte?
> 
> 
> comunque l'amico tuo delle labbra fa un po' vampiro.
> ...


sì meglio star lontano da loro ...

non vorrei ti ritrovassi a San Remo ...

se dovessero mostrarti il microfono ...









l'erudizione delle masse incolte avviene anche per la sessualità e per l'amore ...

a proposito ...

ti lascio un quesito:

come stimoli il punto G ?



punto G .... 


e che è  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ?


----------



## Lettrice (6 Agosto 2009)

Sei volgare come sempre.


----------



## Old docu (6 Agosto 2009)

non si limiti alle apparenze ...


Contessa.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Agosto 2009)

Non ho materiale per andare oltre abbia pazienza...


----------



## Old docu (6 Agosto 2009)

guardi le sarò franco ...



avrei voluto esporvi e raccontarvi la mia personale vicenda per essere aiutato a capire ...

e magari anche per aiutarvi ...

esservi almeno da conforto ...



ma come sempre il linguaggio ed il tono da me usati ...
sono stati inadeguati alla comunicazione del messaggio ...

mi spiace davvero lei crede che io sia volgare e rozzo...

mi sforzerò d'ora innanzi di mitigare la mia irruenta ed ... a volte ... fastidiosa prosa


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Agosto 2009)

docu ha detto:


> *guardi le sarò franco ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
e perché non giuseppe? hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Aleluja (7 Agosto 2009)

posso dire che rimpiango disperata e la sua pecora martirizzata?


----------



## Amoremio (7 Agosto 2009)

non hai tutti i torti!


----------



## Old Angel (8 Agosto 2009)

Anch'io sono cascato nella rete di facebook...non lo trovo malvagio, ho incontrato un mucchio di vecchi amici che non sentivo da una vita, sta cosa sta diventando un pò come le pagine gialle/bianche


----------



## Old megliosola (8 Agosto 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Anch'io sono cascato nella rete di facebook...non lo trovo malvagio, ho incontrato un mucchio di vecchi amici che non sentivo da una vita, sta cosa sta diventando un pò come le pagine gialle/bianche


anche io ho incontrato le amiche di scuola e persone di cui manco mi ricordavo i cognomi (ma loro il mio si!!!)...poi ho visto li alcuni di voi e la cosa mi è piaciuta tantissimo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




a parte questo, non mi sembra un modo efficace per broccolare..e mi chiedo gli altri come fanno


----------



## lorelai (8 Agosto 2009)

Ma sì, è ovvio che sia solo un mezzo... ma comodo comodo. 
Ritrovi un ex, o una persona che ti piaciucchiava... gli chiedi l'amicizia (che tanto non si nega a quasi nessuno), controlli sulle foto che sia ancora guardabile e possibilmente single o impegnato ma non troppo, poi un paio di messaggi in bacheca, una serie di chattate in cui si ricordano i bei vecchi tempi, si fanno battute e complimenti sulle foto o su altro, si sonda il terreno, poi scatta il "ma dai, rivediamoci!"...


----------



## MK (8 Agosto 2009)

*mah*

mica è vero che si accettano le richieste di tutti. Io sono molto selettiva, e sia in face che in msn esiste l'opzione utilissima del non essere on line.


----------



## Bruja (8 Agosto 2009)

*megliosola*



megliosola ha detto:


> anche io ho incontrato le amiche di scuola e persone di cui manco mi ricordavo i cognomi (ma loro il mio si!!!)...poi ho visto li alcuni di voi e la cosa mi è piaciuta tantissimo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ma infatti nessuno parla di Face Book in quanto tale... é come accusare un'arma di assassinio... ti viene dato uno strumento, come venga usato dipende dal soggetto... solo che in questo periodo gira la voce che sia un ambiente il cui livello iniziale e le modalità per le quali fu ideato si sono leggerissimamente inquinate.
Ma non é Face Book.... é la realtà, compresa quella virtuale, che é così concepita.
Bruja


----------

